# shipyourreptiles.com



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know if you guys know about it but shipyourreptiles.com gives you a huge discount when you ship your reptiles and its all thru ups so its good. check it out its really good helped me afford the shipping on my frogs.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been using it successfully and it is quite a bit cheaper that regular UPS.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I use ship your reptiles ALOT lol and have never had a problem , and it saves a TON of money !

Instead of overnighting something for 50-60 I can ussually get it out for $35-$40 and have had lower prices as well . . . .

Alot cheaper then fed ex


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

A friend of mine just used Shipyourreptiles to ship some snakes and was very pleased with their service. The box fee is a little steep, it was an extra $27 for the box, but it was complete with all the supplies you'd need.

I recently shipped some tads and eggs, but I used fedex. I opened a business account with them, and got a 16% discount on overnight shipping. All they ask for is a business name, so it's not a complicated process. It's a great option for people who don't have a UPS hub nearby but DO have a Fedex hub nearby, and prefer to drop off the package themselves at the latest possible time.

With either company, when I am receiving animals, I prefer to have the package held at the closest hub/site. The advantages of this are many, especially now that extreme weather is here. 

If the package is shipped "standard overnight", which is only guaranteed arrival by 4pm, it still arrives at my chosen Fedex/Kinko's Office location by 9 am. The package is not tossed around the back of a delivery truck for hours, possibly not getting to the house until 4, bumping around the whole time in a cold (hot in summer) truck.

Once it gets to the location, it's held indoors at room temperature, and they call me to come pick it up. If I'm busy with the baby, or anything else that would have prevented me from going to the door to sign for it, I just go pick it up when I'm ready. No putting the box BACK on the truck, to try to deliver tomorrow. No leaving the box outside, exposed to elements or theives. Heaven forbid there was an emergency that required me being gone for hours, and my poor little snakes or froggies or whatever were sitting outside in the snow, freezing to death, at least they can spend their waiting time in a climate controlled environment.

How you do this is just have the box addressed to you, C/O the location you want it to go to, and put THAT address as your shipping address, and ask shipper to mark it HOLD AT LOCATION. This option has also proven to be a little bit cheaper than home delivery, too. 

Hope this helps someone, and all your animals have safe happy journeys!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Shipyour reptiles uses only ups , and if you choose to overnight , which you should for animals, then its garunteed at your door by 10:30 am

last time I got something from fed ex they didnt even put the package on thier truck , I had to track it down myself then drive an hour to pick it up . . . But I have had MANY good experiences with them, Iv even had geckos shipped usps with no problems . . .

If you buy your suplies for shipping through someone else its WAY cheaper. I got about 25 standard insulated boxes the ones most commonly used , heat packs , ice packs and about 100 deli cups and lids for a really good price. Also If you buy in bulk you save vs one box at a time . . .


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

nathan said:


> If you buy your suplies for shipping through someone else its WAY cheaper. I got about 25 standard insulated boxes the ones most commonly used , heat packs , ice packs and about 100 deli cups and lids for a really good price. Also If you buy in bulk you save vs one box at a time . . .


Where do you get your supplies, Nathan?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I got them from a supplier I sold reptiles too , unfortunatly he killed 100 of my lizards so I dont deal with him anymore 

there are other companies that sell supplies too though . . . I'll have to try and find a few . . .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's another thread on this company.....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/37564-any-one-see-shipyourreptiles-com.html


----------



## Cole Grover (Aug 29, 2008)

> I recently shipped some tads and eggs, but I used fedex. I opened a business account with them, and got a 16% discount on overnight shipping. All they ask for is a business name, so it's not a complicated process. It's a great option for people who don't have a UPS hub nearby but DO have a Fedex hub nearby, and prefer to drop off the package themselves at the latest possible time.


I must respectfully disagree. FedEx requires a special certification to ship live animals, and has recently taken to opening "suspect" packages and leaving them outside until they are picked up by the sender. Do NOT use FedEx without the necessary certifications for the animals' sake and that of hobby reputation.

-Cole


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've been told by a reliable source that the only way to ship live animals via FedEx and 'play by the rules', it requires certification, and even then animals are only supposed to be shipped business to business.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

This might be only in your area? Or one branch giving you a problem. Ive shipped fed ex quite frequently and you dont need anything. If they ask you whats in the package you just tell them live harmless reptiles. I prefur ups though , due to it being alot cheaper if you go through shipyourreptiles.com


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> I've been told by a reliable source that the only way to ship live animals via FedEx and 'play by the rules', it requires certification, and even then animals are only supposed to be shipped business to business.


This is true. We've been shipping reptiles for about a year - but only in the last 3 months have they been cracking down on 'certification'. It's a scary word - but when I called my rep she took care of it in 3 minutes. It's pretty painless. With an account - you don't need to ship business to business, tho. At least they haven't mentioned anything to me yet and our boxes have "LIVE ANIMALS" stickers all over the place. 

I don't think it would be as easy without a fed-ex account, tho.

Also - I prefer Fed-Ex over UPS because a larger percentage of stuff gets shipped on a plane than a trailer. Having said that - they have frozen one shipment and broken a Zoo-Med terrarium* IN THE PAST WEEK ALONE* from our stuff being shipped out. It's never happened before - but it's scary regardless.


----------



## Cole Grover (Aug 29, 2008)

> but when I called my rep she took care of it in 3 minutes. It's pretty painless. With an account - you don't need to ship business to business, tho. At least they haven't mentioned anything to me yet and our boxes have "LIVE ANIMALS" stickers all over the place.


Interesting. I'd recently heard that they were no longer offering the "certification", and had orders to open all suspect packages. The second part, at least, I know is true. Even with an account. I've also heard of them opening packages and refusing to ship live cargo for even certified shippers. These incidents have happened in several areas across the country, not just in my neck of the woods. The basic regulations are stated on the FedEx website. Shipping undeclared livestock is both illegal and against company policy. 

-Cole


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

maybe its just the time of year. They are swampped with holiday packages and who knows . . . This happens form time to time over the years. there was one point where everyone was worried that no company would ship . . .


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Off of Fed-Ex's website:



> Live Animals
> FedEx does not accept live animal shipments as part of its regularly scheduled service. Live animals will be accepted when the shipment is coordinated and approved by the FedEx Live Animal Desk. Acceptable shipments include, but are not limited to, zoo animals (to and from zoo locations only) and horses (from gateway to gateway locations only). Household pets, such as domestic cats and dogs, and live fish are not accepted. For more information, contact the FedEx Live Animal Desk at 1.800.405.9052.


Now I'm nervous! This 'certification' stuff that the fed-ex depot was discussing with my rep isn't even mentioned in there ^^^. Anyone feel like calling & dealing with never-ending fields of bureaucracy and grey areas?


----------

